# My ‘Whitey’ is bald!



## Duckfarmerpa1

Hi there.  We have a white chicken, we call her Whitey..we believe she is a leghorn.  She has been healthy, other than about two months afpgo she had a yucky bumm, and we needed to trim her bumm feathers.  Other than than, no issues.  She was given to us in August...she seems to rank high in the pecking order because she can fly, and the first batch of chickens we got from the bad farmer had their wings clipped.  We don’t do that to our pullets.  Anyways..she seems very social, and is a good layer.  Yesterday I was checking out my birds..giving them attention and cuddles.  Whitey had bad bare skin under her wings, by her bottom, and under her belly.  These areas are not from a delayed molt, or feather picking from other birds...they couldn’t pick her belly?  I checked her over for mites, lice..nothing..  checked many of my girls for the same..nothing.  I’ve had no issues with that...so far.  She is still laying, at least she is always hanging out in the nest box, so I think that’s what she’s doing.  Hard to keep track, since I have thirty five hens.  I suppose I could put lipstick on her vent...yuck...  but..what to do in the meantime?  Why is she doing such a thing??  Should I put salve on it?  My hubby loves bag balm...would that help, it’s frigid here.  Any advice would be very useful...even if we are just throwing out ideas...sometimes thats how the bast ideas come!!  Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Sheepshape

Strange....those feathers look as though they have been broken off. Could she be doing that herself or is another of the chickens breaking them?
Doesn't look like the typical area for a rooster to damage.
 To be honest I don't really have any sensible idea apart from the feathers being broken off.


----------



## Beekissed

She's not a leghorn, she's a White Rock....got a pic of her just standing broadside?   That messy bum needs to be cleaned off so you can see what lies beneath....that doesn't look like a normal messy butt from the beginning of a laying cycle.  

If she's spending a lot of time in the nest boxes, it could be she's broody, which could mean she plucked her own feathers off in various places....check to see if she's sleeping in the boxes at night.   If you check her feathers and they look bitten off, it could be mice chewing her feathers if she's roosting in the nest boxes....it happens most in the winter months when food is scarce.   Feathers are good protein. 

If you want to check to see if she's currently laying, you can glove up and insert the tip of your finger into her vent late one night....you should be able to palpate the next day's egg in there....that is, if she's laying daily....if not, you may have to do this the next night as well.   This will not hurt her nor harm her in any way.   If you have trouble getting your finger tip into the vent, she's definitely not in lay....laying hens have a loose, moist vent but some older hens will just have a loose vent from years of laying, so the vent check for laying can be deceptive....best to actually FEEL the egg.  

You'll want to check the skin around her vent late at night when lice and mites are more active....more of an indication if she's got external parasites.   There are chewing lice that can affect plumage like that also.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Ok...so, why would they be picking just her..but, I did notice that the necks of some have missing feathers...we thought it was the rooster, Spike.  So, you said MICE might be eating her feathers?  We do keep the feed in the coop at night...I can definitely check the coop.  So, if it’s external parasites..that’s a HUGE issue.....they are laying awesome!  Hoe do I care for the parasi, other than cleaning nest boxes, I know I spray...but I forget what...do I spray them too?  Ugh??  Oh no!!  Can I do the lipstick trick on her vent, instead of my finger?  I did clean up her bumm...she was sooo good for it..but I didn’t use water...didn’t want to get her wet...just trimmed the gunk...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Ok...so, why would they be picking just her..but, I did notice that the necks of some have missing feathers...we thought it was the rooster, Spike.  So, you said MICE might be eating her feathers?  We do keep the feed in the coop at night...I can definitely check the coop.  So, if it’s external parasites..that’s a HUGE issue.....they are laying awesome!  Hoe do I care for the parasi, other than cleaning nest boxes, I know I spray...but I forget what...do I spray them too?  Ugh??  Oh no!!  Can I do the lipstick trick on her vent, instead of my finger?  I did clean up her bumm...she was sooo good for it..but I didn’t use water...didn’t want to get her wet...just trimmed the gunk...


Ok...so I put my finger up her vent...I didn’t feel anything...it felt open..nice big cavity.....she was also not in the nest box.  I will keep doing this...I am going to TS tomorrow morning..I would love to hear back before to know what spray to get to get rid of the parasites??


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

I just googled lice and mites on chickens..I dont see any black or brown marks around her skin..I didn’t check the others yet...I will in the morning.  If I see this..it reccom lime..them boil water...I can’t pour boiling water in the nest boxes or coop in the fridgd weather!  What do I do??  I’ve read that the DE  isn’t really that effective against these parasites...I want to knock these things out!!


----------



## Beekissed

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I just googled lice and mites on chickens..I dont see any black or brown marks around her skin..I didn’t check the others yet...I will in the morning.  If I see this..it reccom lime..them boil water...I can’t pour boiling water in the nest boxes or coop in the fridgd weather!  What do I do??  I’ve read that the DE  isn’t really that effective against these parasites...I want to knock these things out!!



Simmer down, Kemosabe!    Don't jump until you've been stung. You don't know it's parasites, so don't start bombing the place just yet.     Go up at night and take your birds off the roosts one by one and examine their skin under a bright light, one by one....if you've not been doing this with your flock care, it's time to start this.   Bi-annual skin checks are an important part of preventative~and curative~flock care.  Look at the skin around the vent, under the wings, and anywhere else the skin is thinner....if you have mites or lice you'll most often find them in those places.   

If you don't care about staying all natural, you can get yourself some Permethrin powder/dust(can be found at any garden center) and keep that on hand for prevention and also treatment.   If you do care about a more natural approach, sulfur dust from the same source can get you where you want to be.   I don't bother with DE...tiny shards of glass like material is nothing I'd want my poultry to be breathing.  

Also, get yourself some castor oil(can find it at any pharmacy but Walmart has the best quantity for the price) and keep that on hand as well.  

If you have some that show bugs, turn them on their backs and dust them gently with the sulfur powder~just put some in your palm, slide it under the feathers and rub it under the feathers in all the areas you can, as well as you can....try to avoid their eyes and keep your motions low and slow as to not raise too much dust in the air.   

While you have them on hand, rub a thick coat of castor oil into the scales of the legs and feet, massaging it upwards under the edges of the scales.  You can also use CO to prevent frost bite on combs or to treat combs and wattles already frost bit...it works by bringing blood to the surface of the comb, speeding healing and restoration of the damaged tissue.    It works on scale mites by smothering them and it's also an insecticide, while helping the regrowth of healthy scales....any damaged scales will slough off as the new scales come in.  

Remove nest box material and sprinkle some dust in the boxes and replace the nesting material with fresh....no need to wash down or spray anything.   During the day you can do the same thing to your roosts....just rub handfuls of powder/dust on the surface of the roosts. 

If you don't have a place for them to dust in the winter months, you may want to establish a place...the best material to use for dusting is just plain ol' clay dust.   I wouldn't mix DE in there at all.  

If she's nice and loose, it's likely she's laying, so I wouldn't be putting any lipstick on her lips just yet...if the rooster is mating her, she's currently laying, so that's another way of identifying if she's a layer.   That's easier with white chickens in the winter months, as they always have a dirty back.   

I do these checks and dusting(if necessary...usually I can get by just dusting the roosts and nest boxes) in the spring and at the end of fall.   It's a good routine to get into  and will save you from having to worry.  I also cull old birds that no longer lay a regular cycle each spring or any that have persistent external parasites....these are your birds more likely to attract disease and parasites.   Eliminating these from the flock can keep you from having issues to begin with, especially the yearly cull of nonlayers.   

If they are laying well, you may not be dealing with parasites at all, so don't panic....just do your skin checks, dust your nest boxes and roosts if you don't find any chickens needing dusted or oiled.  Then I'd remove feed from the coop at night...you don't want mice in your coop if you can help it.  They attract snakes, which will clean you OUT on eggs and chicks.   Just two black snakes can ruin your hatching season but good.   

No worries, just slow down and do one thing at a time and you'll get there.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Beekissed said:


> Simmer down, Kemosabe!    Don't jump until you've been stung. You don't know it's parasites, so don't start bombing the place just yet.     Go up at night and take your birds off the roosts one by one and examine their skin under a bright light, one by one....if you've not been doing this with your flock care, it's time to start this.   Bi-annual skin checks are an important part of preventative~and curative~flock care.  Look at the skin around the vent, under the wings, and anywhere else the skin is thinner....if you have mites or lice you'll most often find them in those places.
> 
> If you don't care about staying all natural, you can get yourself some Permethrin powder/dust(can be found at any garden center) and keep that on hand for prevention and also treatment.   If you do care about a more natural approach, sulfur dust from the same source can get you where you want to be.   I don't bother with DE...tiny shards of glass like material is nothing I'd want my poultry to be breathing.
> 
> Also, get yourself some castor oil(can find it at any pharmacy but Walmart has the best quantity for the price) and keep that on hand as well.
> 
> If you have some that show bugs, turn them on their backs and dust them gently with the sulfur powder~just put some in your palm, slide it under the feathers and rub it under the feathers in all the areas you can, as well as you can....try to avoid their eyes and keep your motions low and slow as to not raise too much dust in the air.
> 
> While you have them on hand, rub a thick coat of castor oil into the scales of the legs and feet, massaging it upwards under the edges of the scales.  You can also use CO to prevent frost bite on combs or to treat combs and wattles already frost bit...it works by bringing blood to the surface of the comb, speeding healing and restoration of the damaged tissue.    It works on scale mites by smothering them and it's also an insecticide, while helping the regrowth of healthy scales....any damaged scales will slough off as the new scales come in.
> 
> Remove nest box material and sprinkle some dust in the boxes and replace the nesting material with fresh....no need to wash down or spray anything.   During the day you can do the same thing to your roosts....just rub handfuls of powder/dust on the surface of the roosts.
> 
> If you don't have a place for them to dust in the winter months, you may want to establish a place...the best material to use for dusting is just plain ol' clay dust.   I wouldn't mix DE in there at all.
> 
> If she's nice and loose, it's likely she's laying, so I wouldn't be putting any lipstick on her lips just yet...if the rooster is mating her, she's currently laying, so that's another way of identifying if she's a layer.   That's easier with white chickens in the winter months, as they always have a dirty back.
> 
> I do these checks and dusting(if necessary...usually I can get by just dusting the roosts and nest boxes) in the spring and at the end of fall.   It's a good routine to get into  and will save you from having to worry.  I also cull old birds that no longer lay a regular cycle each spring or any that have persistent external parasites....these are your birds more likely to attract disease and parasites.   Eliminating these from the flock can keep you from having issues to begin with, especially the yearly cull of nonlayers.
> 
> If they are laying well, you may not be dealing with parasites at all, so don't panic....just do your skin checks, dust your nest boxes and roosts if you don't find any chickens needing dusted or oiled.  Then I'd remove feed from the coop at night...you don't want mice in your coop if you can help it.  They attract snakes, which will clean you OUT on eggs and chicks.   Just two black snakes can ruin your hatching season but good.
> 
> No worries, just slow down and do one thing at a time and you'll get there.



  yes...I do tend to overreact...thanksfor telling me to hold my horses.   So, I didn’t see any parasi on her...she looked quite bare...could you see anything?  There are no white feathers anywhere in the coop, unless I’ve missed them in the muddy mess it’s been lately before the renovation.  Why would they be bitten off..she would do that do herself?  to itch herself it’s parasites? Ouch!  I will keep checking her vent.  I will remove the feed.  I will do the bird checks tomorrow night...but I’m going to buy everything you mentioned tomorrow so, I have it all on stock.  Is there some sort of spray?  I kept being tempted to buy a spray for chickens picking at eavjother and having sores.  My rooster had a bare neck and bumm.  The hens picked at him constantly.  We couldnever figure out why they let him....do you think they were eating parasites??  Why wouldn’t they all have them?  I’m so confused..why just one and not the whole flock..why a bald white skined-bird, with no sign of black dots?  Ok...there I go again...getting OCD...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Beekissed said:


> Simmer down, Kemosabe!    Don't jump until you've been stung. You don't know it's parasites, so don't start bombing the place just yet.     Go up at night and take your birds off the roosts one by one and examine their skin under a bright light, one by one....if you've not been doing this with your flock care, it's time to start this.   Bi-annual skin checks are an important part of preventative~and curative~flock care.  Look at the skin around the vent, under the wings, and anywhere else the skin is thinner....if you have mites or lice you'll most often find them in those places.
> 
> If you don't care about staying all natural, you can get yourself some Permethrin powder/dust(can be found at any garden center) and keep that on hand for prevention and also treatment.   If you do care about a more natural approach, sulfur dust from the same source can get you where you want to be.   I don't bother with DE...tiny shards of glass like material is nothing I'd want my poultry to be breathing.
> 
> Also, get yourself some castor oil(can find it at any pharmacy but Walmart has the best quantity for the price) and keep that on hand as well.
> 
> If you have some that show bugs, turn them on their backs and dust them gently with the sulfur powder~just put some in your palm, slide it under the feathers and rub it under the feathers in all the areas you can, as well as you can....try to avoid their eyes and keep your motions low and slow as to not raise too much dust in the air.
> 
> While you have them on hand, rub a thick coat of castor oil into the scales of the legs and feet, massaging it upwards under the edges of the scales.  You can also use CO to prevent frost bite on combs or to treat combs and wattles already frost bit...it works by bringing blood to the surface of the comb, speeding healing and restoration of the damaged tissue.    It works on scale mites by smothering them and it's also an insecticide, while helping the regrowth of healthy scales....any damaged scales will slough off as the new scales come in.
> 
> Remove nest box material and sprinkle some dust in the boxes and replace the nesting material with fresh....no need to wash down or spray anything.   During the day you can do the same thing to your roosts....just rub handfuls of powder/dust on the surface of the roosts.
> 
> If you don't have a place for them to dust in the winter months, you may want to establish a place...the best material to use for dusting is just plain ol' clay dust.   I wouldn't mix DE in there at all.
> 
> If she's nice and loose, it's likely she's laying, so I wouldn't be putting any lipstick on her lips just yet...if the rooster is mating her, she's currently laying, so that's another way of identifying if she's a layer.   That's easier with white chickens in the winter months, as they always have a dirty back.
> 
> I do these checks and dusting(if necessary...usually I can get by just dusting the roosts and nest boxes) in the spring and at the end of fall.   It's a good routine to get into  and will save you from having to worry.  I also cull old birds that no longer lay a regular cycle each spring or any that have persistent external parasites....these are your birds more likely to attract disease and parasites.   Eliminating these from the flock can keep you from having issues to begin with, especially the yearly cull of nonlayers.
> 
> If they are laying well, you may not be dealing with parasites at all, so don't panic....just do your skin checks, dust your nest boxes and roosts if you don't find any chickens needing dusted or oiled.  Then I'd remove feed from the coop at night...you don't want mice in your coop if you can help it.  They attract snakes, which will clean you OUT on eggs and chicks.   Just two black snakes can ruin your hatching season but good.
> 
> No worries, just slow down and do one thing at a time and you'll get there.


You said to use clay dust for the dust bath...I have been using play sand...where do you get clay dust?  Was my other reply in here?  I don’t see it...hmmm


----------



## Beekissed

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Is there some sort of spray? I kept being tempted to buy a spray for chickens picking at eavjother and having sores. My rooster had a bare neck and bumm. The hens picked at him constantly. We couldnever figure out why they let him....do you think they were eating parasites?? Why wouldn’t they all have them? I’m so confused..why just one and not the whole flock..why a bald white skined-bird, with no sign of black dots? Ok...there I go again...getting OCD...



Your white chicken doesn't need any kind of Blue Kote spray....she's not got an open area of any kind that would cause any other birds to pick on her.   I don't truly know why folks get birds that pick each other raw....I've never seen that happen in any of my flocks, likely because they free range.  I figure it could stem from any number of reasons, but mostly from confinement with nothing else to do, too many birds in too small a space and no way to get away from one another.  




Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> You said to use clay dust for the dust bath...I have been using play sand...where do you get clay dust? Was my other reply in here? I don’t see it...hmmm



You can either buy it by the bag in places like Lowe's or Home Depot or, if you have clay soils, you can dig up some, let it dry out and crush it down a bit....the birds will do the rest.   Play sand can do in a pinch but it's rarely fine enough to cling to the skin for long, so it doesn't smother potential pests nor protect the skin.  

If you don't do it already, you could try a little ACV in their water also...works wonders for many things.   Some people believe that other chickens pluck pin feathers out for the salty taste of the blood in the tip of them when they first emerge.   I've never seen that in any of my flocks, but others say they see that and they solved it by putting a little salt in their water.    I don't know that I'd do that, but might offer some kelp meal free choice, which is good for so many things but has the benefit of having natural salt in it.    My chickens used to steal it from the sheep when they got a chance, but I generally don't need to offer minerals to the chickens due to free ranging.


----------



## WildBird

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> You said to use clay dust for the dust bath...I have been using play sand...where do you get clay dust? Was my other reply in here? I don’t see it...hmmm


My chickens just dust bathe in normal dirt in the chicken yard. They have a few sunny places they prefer that are scratched into dirt "wallows".

I would direct you to BYC but it looks like you've got plenty of info here (great work @Beekissed)!

Good luck and have a great day!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

WildBird said:


> My chickens just dust bathe in normal dirt in the chicken yard. They have a few sunny places they prefer that are scratched into dirt "wallows".
> 
> I would direct you to BYC but it looks like you've got plenty of info here (great work @Beekissed)!
> 
> Good luck and have a great day!


I’m on BYC too, but, sometimes, they are......how do I say it, politely?  Snippy?  You guys are not .    My girls use the dirt in the summer for bathing..but it’s not available now..ugh...using the play sand...just was curious about’clay’ sand?


----------



## Beekissed

Yes...it's not likely you'll find reliable information on BYC to the degree that you can sort through all the nonsense.   And there's a LOT of nonsense on BYC.   Most of the old retainers who have kept chickens for most of their lives are gone from there now.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Beekissed said:


> Yes...it's not likely you'll find reliable information on BYC to the degree that you can sort through all the nonsense.   And there's a LOT of nonsense on BYC.   Most of the old retainers who have kept chickens for most of their lives are gone from there now.


Ok...my chickens DO have lice..ugh..saw them with my own eyes...but, I didn’t see them on our new pullets...weird...anyway..I got DE because it was on sale, I’ve heard good things..and I want to be double protected!!  I found this stuff..it has to be too good to be true...it says it’s for cattle, and livestock, dogs and cats..then gardening, etc...nothing about chick...I can’t see ingredients..but it cam up with my search for permethrin...it’s only $5 for 4 lbs...this is the site I found it....can you recommend a good brand that I can buy off the net?  You have to order it at Walmart, so I figured I’d look around...permethrin powder for chickens...ok..thanks for all the help....not sure if you sa...but my goats have lice too...obviously a different kind..but, geez, winter is tough on these guys!!


----------



## Beekissed

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> .but my goats have lice too...obviously a different kind..but, geez, winter is tough on these guys!!



This is one of those times when you may really want to review your management style, housing, bedding, etc.  of your livestock.   It's a learning time and everyone has to go through it sooner or later.   I'm always learning from mistakes I've made or learning about something someone else is doing that could improve on what I'm currently doing.   The day I stop learning is the day I will get rid of all these animals and put my muck boots out in the trash.  

The only time I've had birds that had lice were birds brought in from being kept by someone else in too crowded housing/penning conditions, no culling program, no healthy litter and not enough fresh air where they sleep, crowded roosting, etc.   If any of those conditions apply to your animals, it may be time to change things.  

Those birds were treated and moved into a better life and never had lice or mites again.   All new birds from somewhere else get dusted and oiled with CO, which prevents it from coming on the land and into the coops.   No matter what BYC tells you, parasites are not inevitable~no matter where you live or the seasons~ and are much preventable.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Beekissed said:


> This is one of those times when you may really want to review your management style, housing, bedding, etc.  of your livestock.   It's a learning time and everyone has to go through it sooner or later.   I'm always learning from mistakes I've made or learning about something someone else is doing that could improve on what I'm currently doing.   The day I stop learning is the day I will get rid of all these animals and put my muck boots out in the trash.
> 
> The only time I've had birds that had lice were birds brought in from being kept by someone else in too crowded housing/penning conditions, no culling program, no healthy litter and not enough fresh air where they sleep, crowded roosting, etc.   If any of those conditions apply to your animals, it may be time to change things.
> 
> Those birds were treated and moved into a better life and never had lice or mites again.   All new birds from somewhere else get dusted and oiled with CO, which prevents it from coming on the land and into the coops.   No matter what BYC tells you, parasites are not inevitable~no matter where you live or the seasons~ and are much preventable.


Ok, yes..we did, buy pullets, a few months ago..head them in quarantine..but they seemed fine. They definitely came from too cramped conditions...we were leary about buying them..but it was a great deal and they looked so healthy.   They could have brought them!  Not sure.  They still seem fine..what do you mean treated and dusted withoiled with CO...what is that?  Could be a big part of the problem right there, huh?  Yes, I am learning...but I’m not afraid to admit my mistakes and learn from them and do better nexr time.  That’s what this is all about.  I’m very eager.  This is my new life, and I have found my passion...nothings going to slow me down...so, please, help me learn!


----------



## Beekissed

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Ok, yes..we did, buy pullets, a few months ago..head them in quarantine..but they seemed fine. They definitely came from too cramped conditions...we were leary about buying them..but it was a great deal and they looked so healthy.   They could have brought them!  Not sure.  They still seem fine..what do you mean treated and dusted withoiled with CO...what is that?  Could be a big part of the problem right there, huh?  Yes, I am learning...but I’m not afraid to admit my mistakes and learn from them and do better nexr time.  That’s what this is all about.  I’m very eager.  This is my new life, and I have found my passion...nothings going to slow me down...so, please, help me learn!



Dusted with sulfur dust and oiled the with castor oil(CO).  When you put a bird or animal into quarantine, you may want to treat for parasites at the same time.   Did the goats with lice come from the same place?   If so, there could be the source of all these problems.   

I've gotten chickens from other places and found them to have scale mites, lice, etc.  I usually even dose those birds with CO orally for any internal parasites they have also.   I learned my lesson years ago about that and brought scale mites into my flock, even though the birds I brought in didn't look like they had them at all.....so now I just oil up the scales of every bird that comes, even if they won't be in the same coop as my birds and are only here for butchering.   

Did you do any research about such things before you got each species you now have?  If not, winter time is a good time to get some research in about what each species parasites are, what they look like, how to prevent and treat them, etc.   I spend a lot of time each winter looking up things that are pertinent to my care for the animals.   Usually I'll research for several months up to several years before adding a new kind of animal or type/breed of animal.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Beekissed said:


> Dusted with sulfur dust and oiled the with castor oil(CO).  When you put a bird or animal into quarantine, you may want to treat for parasites at the same time.   Did the goats with lice come from the same place?   If so, there could be the source of all these problems.
> 
> I've gotten chickens from other places and found them to have scale mites, lice, etc.  I usually even dose those birds with CO orally for any internal parasites they have also.   I learned my lesson years ago about that and brought scale mites into my flock, even though the birds I brought in didn't look like they had them at all.....so now I just oil up the scales of every bird that comes, even if they won't be in the same coop as my birds and are only here for butchering.
> 
> Did you do any research about such things before you got each species you now have?  If not, winter time is a good time to get some research in about what each species parasites are, what they look like, how to prevent and treat them, etc.   I spend a lot of time each winter looking up things that are pertinent to my care for the animals.   Usually I'll research for several months up to several years before adding a new kind of animal or type/breed of animal.


Hi @Beekissed   I need your help...we live 49 miles away from any towns that have any type of shopping. We went yesterday...we searched for permethrin dust....a Walmart you have to order it online...and it’s $16 for 2lbs...all the others I’ve found are around 2lb. For around $6-7 .  What did you use?  Do you have one to recommend?  There are sooo many on the net...and I don’t want to end up buying a bad one because it was a tad cheaper, or but another..because it was more money so I think it. Should work the best!  So, any advice would be great!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Yes, occured to me that the goats and original chickens...who have the mites the worst...all came from the bad farm who was sent to jail.   We had no clue about this kind of thing.  So, that means we need to check our pot belly pi for this too?  My one has been, acting funny..rubbing his belly on everything...we thought it was a male pleasure type thing, even though he’s castrated.  He must just itch....I di read..I can give them ivermectin also.  Great...we’re full of bugs..what great farmers we are...we’re a joke!  How did we not catch this sooner?  Oh, so whitey, and now the others that are missing feathers...do the lice eat the feathers, por do the chickens pull them out because they are so scratchy?  Thing is, I dont see feathers around.


----------



## Beekissed

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Hi @Beekissed   I need your help...we live 49 miles away from any towns that have any type of shopping. We went yesterday...we searched for permethrin dust....a Walmart you have to order it online...and it’s $16 for 2lbs...all the others I’ve found are around 2lb. For around $6-7 .  What did you use?  Do you have one to recommend?  There are sooo many on the net...and I don’t want to end up buying a bad one because it was a tad cheaper, or but another..because it was more money so I think it. Should work the best!  So, any advice would be great!!



Permethrin dust can be found at Lowe's, Home Depot and such.  Here's a similar thing, but it has the naturally occurring alternative to permethrin, which is pyrethrin:  https://www.amazon.com/Bonide-BND78...eywords=permethrin+dust&qid=1579789172&sr=8-3

If you are using Ivermectin on the goats, you can use it on the pigs and chickens also, according to others who have done so.   Not sure of the dosage for those animals but folks do use it for poultry....I've never done that.    I'm not the expert on bird lice , as I've only ever had them in any of my flocks that one time.   

I'm not in agreement with most sites who instruct on bird lice but this one has a few pics and info that may help you understand the lice.   There are types that chew feathers, which may be what you are seeing, but it doesn't matter....they should all die if you use appropriate measures, of which there are many to choose from.  









						How To Identify, Treat, and Prevent Chicken Lice
					

Chickens can become infested with lice. Here is everything you need to know about chicken lice and how to avoid them.




					www.thehappychickencoop.com
				




I can tell you this....an ounce of prevention is worth years of cures.   Which is why I'm no expert on dealing with parasites....it's mostly just common sense to treat them, but even more so to prevent them.  I'm in the prevention crowd....keeps animals from suffering before we ever diagnose the problem.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

I totally see your point..now...we think, the birds might have came this way, because our rooster, Spike, always had a bare neck and bumm..when I asked on BYC, they just said molt..but now we think perhaps it was the lice...sad


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

I checked her vent again tonight..totally open...nothing obstructing it.  I also applied more lipstick..I did not have an egg with lipstick on it today..so, she did not lay...hmmm


----------



## Beekissed

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I checked her vent again tonight..totally open...nothing obstructing it.  I also applied more lipstick..I did not have an egg with lipstick on it today..so, she did not lay...hmmm



How old is she?  Past a certain age, a good layer will pretty much STAY open and loose, even when not currently laying.  It happens to us old gals.   

Here's a way to decrease chances of illness, parasites and discomfort from laying issues in your flock.   Each spring near the end of Mar/beginning of April, go up to the coop late at night and do a finger check of all hens.   Mark those without an egg in the chute...I use zip ties.   I put a green tie on the left leg of all with no eggs.     

I do it again the next night....if the green zip girls have an egg, I remove their zip.  If they do not have an egg, I leave it in place.  They are not a daily layer nor an every other day layer, so they are culled in the fall, no matter how they lay the rest of the season.   All birds who are good layers should be laying by Mar/April, which is the peak season for laying.   

At my place, green means GO.  Outta here.   By doing so, you can eliminate the birds most likely to contract parasites, illness or experience laying issues.   Don't be tempted to keep a favorite old hen after she has aged out of that regular spring cycle...I've done that before and had to see my good old hen suffer with an egg tumor before I noticed her misery and could give her mercy.   Better to kill those good old girls BEFORE they suffer, if you love them at all.    You have the power to decrease suffering in your farming if you put your own feelings aside and consider the welfare of those in your charge.  

 Trying to nurse along old livestock is more for our own benefit than theirs, as animals do not measure the years but the quality of every moment only.   If every moment is pain or illness, no matter how long it goes on, then their life is not a good experience for them.  Older animals are inevitably going to experience one or the other, so try to prevent that as much as possible.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Beekissed said:


> How old is she?  Past a certain age, a good layer will pretty much STAY open and loose, even when not currently laying.  It happens to us old gals.
> 
> Here's a way to decrease chances of illness, parasites and discomfort from laying issues in your flock.   Each spring near the end of Mar/beginning of April, go up to the coop late at night and do a finger check of all hens.   Mark those without an egg in the chute...I use zip ties.   I put a green tie on the left leg of all with no eggs.
> 
> I do it again the next night....if the green zip girls have an egg, I remove their zip.  If they do not have an egg, I leave it in place.  They are not a daily layer nor an every other day layer, so they are culled in the fall, no matter how they lay the rest of the season.   All birds who are good layers should be laying by Mar/April, which is the peak season for laying.
> 
> At my place, green means GO.  Outta here.   By doing so, you can eliminate the birds most likely to contract parasites, illness or experience laying issues.   Don't be tempted to keep a favorite old hen after she has aged out of that regular spring cycle...I've done that before and had to see my good old hen suffer with an egg tumor before I noticed her misery and could give her mercy.   Better to kill those good old girls BEFORE they suffer, if you love them at all.    You have the power to decrease suffering in your farming if you put your own feelings aside and consider the welfare of those in your charge.
> 
> Trying to nurse along old livestock is more for our own benefit than theirs, as animals do not measure the years but the quality of every moment only.   If every moment is pain or illness, no matter how long it goes on, then their life is not a good experience for them.  Older animals are inevitably going to experience one or the other, so try to prevent that as much as possible.


This post is going to make me think a LOT about my little duck, Little Lou.  I won’t go into detail, but he has a forever broken, badly healed leg, on top of being a runt.  He has always been my favorite, even when he was the spunkiest and bossiest little thing.

anyways...although she felt open to me last night..she layed this afternoon.  Lipstick on the egg. She was born in the spring...given to us by a friend, that, just, really didn’t want to deal with a chicken after his kid tired of her.  Her bum is not near like it was after I cleaned it up last week..it’s staying clean.   Chris said, when he we put to check for eggs again...she was sitt in the nest box.  This was after she payed for the day.  But...shes not mean, like I’ve heard that Brody hens get...and she leaves the nest when there are no eggs.  Should I leave them in and see what she does?

i like your idea of how to cut down on illness and nonlayers.  I will write this down.  I have definitely taken a different attitude with the farm than from the start.  I’ve realized, that, I DO have to look out for the vast majority, and, it is not practical to have 43 ducks as pets.  It was in the summer, we didn’t have to feed them much, and they were young...so there was no fighting.  It’s not that way anymore, so, we only have 17 drakes now...only 4 drakes..each hand picked.  I’m hoping I can keep those...because they each have a reason for being kept.  Thanks again!  Enjoy your nice weather down there!


----------



## Beekissed

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Should I leave them in and see what she does?



Nope.  You don't want chicks this early in the season if you can help it, unless you enjoy 50-60 degree weather every day.   Chicks weren't meant to hatch in the early spring, which is why Mar/April is peak laying season and April the time of year when hens are most likely to go broody.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Beekissed said:


> Nope.  You don't want chicks this early in the season if you can help it, unless you enjoy 50-60 degree weather every day.   Chicks weren't meant to hatch in the early spring, which is why Mar/April is peak laying season and April the time of year when hens are most likely to go broody.


Very true...then we’ll have to do the brooder..and, iit barely have time to sit down as it is now...


----------



## Beekissed

Exactly.   Folks who lamb, kid, calve and hatch during cold weather just create more work and headaches for themselves and I find it very hard to feel sorry for them when they tell all and sundry how hard they are having it doing all this in cold, wet weather and how busy they are all the time.   Self induced stress and drama makes me weary to even listen to.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Hi again..hope you are doing well.  I think I have a whole new issue?  So, Whitey had the yucky bumm...but, now I’m noticing that a few others are starting to get poopy bumms.  Not near as bad, so hopefully I’ve caught it early.  Could this be due to the external  parasites?  Or, do they most likely have internal parasites?  I will admit I have not been as diligent with my deworming as of late.  We’ve introduced new pullets, and I dewormed each of those groups when they came...but, neglected to be deworm  my orginal gals for, quite some time.  I’ve been using an herbal dewormer..from Molly’s Herbals...it was recommended to me by a friend I made on BYC...she is one of the few on there who uses herbals.  I was very confused with what to use in the beginning...and I liked the idea of no egg withdrawal.  Now I’m worried that perhaps it’s just not potent enough...or it’s just my favorite not being diligent...and, perhaps it’s a double whammy due to the lice?  I figured you’d be a great person to ask.  Yes, some of their poop is runny, some of it is light brown.  It’s not all..the way it should be.  I went ahead and gave some herbal part 1 today..which, might have been dumb...??  The dust. permeTurin comes in thurs...so we’ll be very busy that night.  But, Chris and I have both had the sniffles so, we wouldn’t have been up to it sooner anyways.  Thanks!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Beekissed said:


> Exactly.   Folks who lamb, kid, calve and hatch during cold weather just create more work and headaches for themselves and I find it very hard to feel sorry for them when they tell all and sundry how hard they are having it doing all this in cold, wet weather and how busy they are all the time.   Self induced stress and drama makes me weary to even listen to.


I’m learning this the hard way right now...this is my first year with kidding...both due this week...when we got our buck, it was because we were led to believe that it was THE season for mating...well, next year, I’ll be delaying things and we’ll be kidding in, at least March, perhaps April...this is just nuts...running to the barn for checks, etc!


----------



## Beekissed

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I’m learning this the hard way right now...this is my first year with kidding...both due this week...when we got our buck, it was because we were led to believe that it was THE season for mating...well, next year, I’ll be delaying things and we’ll be kidding in, at least March, perhaps April...this is just nuts...running to the barn for checks, etc!


 I agree and I don't know why people do that when or if they don't have to.   Stressful on the animal, stressful on the people....that's not fun farming in my book.   

No worries, by next year you will have researched a lot of things regarding farming practices and can make new plans.  I spend a lot of time each winter doing research and reformulating plans in my homesteading.   It's part of what makes this all so interesting to do.


----------

